# free bowfishing platform



## bassnbuck (May 2, 2009)

came off my 16ft jon boat.  will not work on my 18ft boat.  very stable and sturdy and is 13in tall.  made out of treated plywood. first person to show up at my house can have it


----------



## sleeze (May 2, 2009)

How wide is it?


----------



## bassnbuck (May 2, 2009)

i cannot remember off hand and its not close by. the boat was a 52in bottom and im not sure what the beam was.  i believe it is between 60 and 70inches wide


----------



## Jarred (May 2, 2009)

60 to 70". Well then I am out.


----------



## Chris1 (May 26, 2009)

haha i remember building that when it was 10 degrees out there


----------

